# The brown/black pellets in hamster food? Who eats them??



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have owned a few hamsters and none has ever touched the long black/brown pellets that you get in the hamster mix food. 

It doesn't matter which brand I offer they just have never been interested. Rambo even takes them and spits them onto the floor. 

Just wondering, what are they made of? And does anyone else's hamster eat them???


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

do u mean the long ones that look a bit like bits of twig? If so then I don't think my hammies are keen although i think they do eat them sometimes


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Flissy said:


> do u mean the long ones that look a bit like bits of twig? If so then I don't think my hammies are keen although i think they do eat them sometimes


Yep! That's the one! Mine looks at me in disgust if I ever have the nerve to offer them by hand...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lady3131 said:


> Yep! That's the one! Mine looks at me in disgust if I ever have the nerve to offer them by hand...


I can't say I would want to eat them either


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

swap your food to the pellet only food I know it looks so rank and mean but by not eating the pellets your hamsters will be missing out on all the vitamins minerals and fiber


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ive never thought about that! dont think rilo touches them either... *has the urge to go and try them*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine won't touch them either!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> swap your food to the pellet only food I know it looks so rank and mean but by not eating the pellets your hamsters will be missing out on all the vitamins minerals and fiber


Can you get hamster nuggets.... I have never seen them!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

there are the beaphar pelleted ones... i have a bag but haven't used that many as I have sooo much other food and Stellas old owner gave me loads too lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, for anyone who has the urge to try them... i don't advise it

the hamsters probably dont eat them because they're horrible!

and just so i had a clear idea of it all, i also tried some other bits of the food for a comparison and the flakes and red things are much nicer.

yeah... eww...

*off to wash mouth out with ice cream*

ooo and before any budding/philosophers out there come in with the argument of subjectivity/that a hamster tastes things differently to me... yeah yeah, i KNOW i dont know what it's like to be a bat.

But still...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Lady3131 said:


> I have owned a few hamsters and none has ever touched the long black/brown pellets that you get in the hamster mix food.
> 
> It doesn't matter which brand I offer they just have never been interested. Rambo even takes them and spits them onto the floor.
> 
> Just wondering, what are they made of? And does anyone else's hamster eat them???


mY DOG WILL EAT THEM GIVEN THE CHANCE...HA HA


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

My hamster (and mice) get the same food as I give my rats, which is my own made up mix, but does have a small amount of pellets in it. All of my rodents leave them until last. I just refuse to fill the bowls up again until they have cleared them. or, in the case of the hamster, heh as eaten most of his 'stash'. Cruel to be kind and all that....


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

sullivan said:


> mY DOG WILL EAT THEM GIVEN THE CHANCE...HA HA


LOL! This made me chuckle!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not sure anything eats them, I think the manufacturers just put them in as cheap filler! I'm thinking of collecting all the ones my rats leave & compressing them into eco friendly bricks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They look like little grass Pellets but seem to be getting bigger in my food... My hamsters. won't eat them either...


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I think they may be Alfalfa pellets - a source of fibre and various vitamins & minerals. If your hamsters have some fresh food every week (greens/veg, even grass or herbs) then they won't be missing out on a balanced diet.

I'd far rather feed them a mix and other bits & bobs than these new 'hamster nuggets'. Although they are said to contain everything, it must be so boring for the hammies, who do seem to take a great deal of interest in their food.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think they are Alfalfa pellets. None of my Syrians have ever liked them, but the robos are always ravenous and will eat anything


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep I believe they're Alfalfa pellets - always left in the bowl.
Even my mice don't eat them.

My lot get plenty of extras anyhow so wouldn't think they're missing out on anything by leaving them behind.
Will admit to trying a nibble of one.
Don't recommend it, and not surprised they leave them...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

My mice wouldn't touch them. They much prefer the home made mix I give them now - although they aren't too keen on lentils


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> although they aren't too keen on lentils


Give them to me, I loves em  teehee


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

IVE never come a cross a single hamster, mice , rat, rabbit or guinea that has eaten all these pellets,i was thinking fo collecting them and sending them back to the manufacturer


----------

